# "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*"LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier im richtigen Forum. Die SuFu (und Google!) habe ich befragt, aber es kam nichts Hilfreiches bei raus, daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Ich habe seit kurzem einen neuen Rechner (yay ) und alles lief bisher wunderbar. Zusammengebaut hatte ich ihn bei meinen Eltern, jetzt bin ich aber wieder in meiner Bude im Studentenwohnheim. Alles angeschlossen, wunderbar. 
Die Situation ist nun wie folgt: Jeder Student bekommt von NetCologne bzw. vom Studentenwerk eine kleine Box, die man in die Wand stecken kann und wo dann Internet rauskommt *lach*. (Über die Funktionalität kann man sich streiten, bei mir lief es jetzt aber schlussendlich). An diese Box habe ich einen Switch angeschlossen. Dieser soll jetzt meinen Laptop und den neuen PC mit Internet versorgen. Beim Laptop klappt das auch ganz wunderbar, der PC jedoch mag nicht (obwohl ich weiß, dass Netzwerk und alles dort funktioniert hatte; habe das bei meinen Eltern getestet!).
Die Problembehandlung spuckt folgende Fehlermeldung aus: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration."
Damit kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel anfangen. Habe die Eigenschaften durchgeschaut, aber da fiel mir nichts ungewöhnliches auf. Jetzt ist die Frage: Liegt es am Rechner, am Switch oder an der Tatsache, dass diese Studentenwerksbox das nicht mitmacht? (Viel einrichten kann ich eh nicht von wegen IP Adresse vergeben, weils vom Studentenwerk wohl global passiert....)
Vielleicht hat einer von euch da eine Idee... :/

Wenn noch mehr Informationen gebraucht werden, sagt bescheid ^^ Bin gerade generell etwas ahnungslos *lach*.

Liebe Grüße,
Vera


----------



## Lordac (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Hallo,

diesbezüglich kenne ich mich leider kaum aus, aber bitte doch mal einen Moderator den Thread in das Unterforum Internet/Netzwerk zu verschieben.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Alles klar, ist geschehen! Besten Dank...

Also... Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Einstellungen angeschaut. DHCP ist eingeschaltet (sowohl beim Laptop, als auch beim Rechner). Der Laptop läuft zur Zeit mit Ubuntu, aber soweit ich das sehen konnte, bezieht er seine IP dynamisch automatisch. Ebenso wie der Rechner... Oder ich gucke da jetzt an der falschen Stelle *konfus*

Kann man das noch irgendwie anders sehen? Oder irgendwas überhaupt einstellen? Weil feste IPs kann ich glaube ich nicht vergeben ohne auf den Router zugreifen zu können oder?
Ich bin auch etwas verwirrt, weil der Rechner ebenfalls kein Internet hat, wenn ich ihn nur an besagte Box anschließe also ohne Switch dazwischen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*



Bitterblue schrieb:


> Also... Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Einstellungen angeschaut. DHCP ist eingeschaltet (sowohl beim Laptop, als auch beim Rechner). Der Laptop läuft zur Zeit mit Ubuntu, aber soweit ich das sehen konnte, bezieht er seine IP dynamisch automatisch. Ebenso wie der Rechner... Oder ich gucke da jetzt an der falschen Stelle *konfus*


 
Jop, DHCP muss der Router und der Switch können, Laptop und Desktop PC sind Banane, die nehmen es, wie es kommt.


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Achhhh das ganze verwirrt mich xD 
Weiber halt *lach*

Also...
Ähm ja... Ich hatte jetzt eine längere Konversation mit quantenslipstream und habe dadurch schon einiges mehr ausprobiert... 

Hier im Anhang sind jetzt drei Bilder von der komischen Studentenwerksbox und eins von dem Switch, vielleicht hilft das ja weiter ^^ 
Das rote LANkabel gehört zum Laptop, das graue zum PC und dieses komisch verdrillte graue war bei der Box dabei (ich sag nix xD). Generell ist mir jetzt noch aufgefallen, dass sowohl am Switch, als auch am Rechner die Netzwerklampen blinken und sich etwas zu tun scheint. Ich hoffe daher, dass es doch nur eine Einstellungssache ist 

Bei Ubuntu auf dem Laptop steht jetzt in den Details zur Netzwerkkonfiguration eine MACadresse des Geräts, die fest vorgegeben scheint. Bei den IP4P- Einstellungen sieht man, dass DHCP aktiviert ist und die Adresse automatisch bezogen wird. Jetzt hab ich noch die Möglichkeit manuell zu Routen... da weiß ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das was damit zu tun hat und wenn ja, was man da machen muss oO Außerdem ist ein Haken bei "Ipv4 Adressierung zur Fertigstellung dieser Verbindung erforderlich". Was auch immer das wieder ist... Hoffe, jemand von euch kennt sich vielleicht damit aus?! :/

So... beim PC wiederum läuft Windows 7, an den Einstellungen wurde seit meiner Rückkehr nichts geändert (hab ihn also mit funktionierendem Internet abgebaut bei meinen Eltern und hier wieder aufgebaut). Wenn ich da in die Details der Einstellungen vom Netzwerk schaue erkenne ich folgendes: DHCP aktiviert, IP Adresse automatisch konfiguriert (blabla dahinter), eine Subnetzmaske für IPv4 ist vorhanden, NetBIOS über TCPIP ist aktiviert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Beim Switch sieht man halt, dass die Ports 4 und 5 aktiv sind, also dass da ein Kabel drin ist.
(wieso sind die nicht in 2 und 3 drin?)

Bei der Box hast du einen USB Port, hast du mal versucht darüber auf die Box zugreifen zu können?


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Uhmm gute Frage ^^ Habs mal umgesteckt, ist aber trotzdem nicht des Rätsels Lösung. Ich glaube, ich war von der Zeichnung auf der Unterseite verwirrt... Weil die da Drucker und so auf 2/3 angeschlossen haben und andere Rechner auf 4/5 xD Naja...

Ja die Box hat einen USB Port ^^ Wie soll ich denn darauf zugreifen? Einfach ein entsprechendes Kabel stecken und dann...? *konfus*


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Jop, genau, einfach USB Kabel nehmen, einstecken und gucken, welche Hardware gefunden wird. Du hast ja gesagt, dass du da eine CD hast, eventuell ist da eine Software drauf, mit der du auf die Oberfläche der Box zugreifen kannst.


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Gut, also das habe ich jetzt gemacht... Da kam bei Windows die Meldung, dass die Gerätesoftware nicht richtig installiert wurde. Daraufhin habe ich es nochmal mit der CD versucht, da sind aber keine Treiber drauf sondern nur eine Dokumentation. 
Am Laptop kann ich es ja nicht ausprobieren, weil Ubuntu keine Möglichkeit zum Plug&Play bietet. 

Soll ich versuchen online Treiber zu finden? Oder gibts sowas gar nicht für so komische Switchteile?

EDIT: Habe mal auf der Netgearhomepage geschaut. http://support.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/2390 Das hier ist er, aber es gibt weder Treiber noch sonstige Downloads für das Teil :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Die Netgear Homepage ist ja egal, es geht um die Box, nicht um den Switch und die ist eben von Motorola.
Hmm... schon komisch, dass es keine Treiber gibt, du hast nicht zufällig die genaue Bezeichnung des Gerätes liegen, anhand dessen man mal nachschauen könnte?


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Ahhh ich bin ja auch blöde... War vollkommen auf dem falschen Dampfer xD Kein Kommentar *hust* 

Also ich hab hier die SB4200E gefunden. Die anderen Nummern machen weniger Sinn... Kann das hinkommen?
Wenn man das googlet, dann wow.. Muss echt alt sein das Teil ^^
Habe aber Treiber gefunden. Zumindest für SB4200 ohne E....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Frag mich nicht, was für eine Box du hast. 

Probiere die Treiber aus, einer muss ja gehen, sonst ist das echt peinlich, wenns keine Sieben Treiber gibt oder wenigstens Vista Treiber und man erst XP installieren muss, um darauf zugreifen zu können.


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Uhmm... also ähmm.. Mir fehlen gerade wirklich die Worte haha ^^ Das Teil ist uralt... Da steht dass die Treiber für Win95 sind!!! Wuahh... Ich brauche WinZip, damit die installiert werden...
Nicht lustig oO Ob es da wohl noch eine neuere Variante gibt? Ich gehe nämlich davon aus, dass die gar nicht mehr korrekt installiert werden dann, ob Kompatibilitätsmodus oder nicht... Wuahh unglaublich. Das kanns doch echt nicht sein xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Wenn du keine Sieben oder Vista Treiber hast, kannst du das vergessen, dann geht da gar nichts.
Ich tippe mal, dass die Box einfach zu alt für dein Vorhaben ist.
Das einzige, was eben geht ist eine Box von den anderen mal kurz zu leihen, die eben nicht das gleiche Modell haben () und zu testen.
Du brauchst ja eine, dir mit der Strippe was anfangen kann, da es ja kein normales Lan Kabel ist.


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Narf das darf doch nicht wahr sein xD
Es muss aber doch möglich sein, wenigstens ohne Switch damit ins Internet zu kommen xD Das ging doch vorher auch mit Windows 7 und allem drum und dran. Ich kapiers nicht ^^

Ich hab eben mal eine Mitbewohnerin gefragt.. Aber sie hat die gleiche Seriennummer... Sieht also eher schlecht aus. Verdammt, was ist das hier für ein Laden? xDD

EDIT: Ich sehe das Modem im Gerätemanager. Bringt das was? xD

EDIT²: Bringt es was, vielleicht doch statische IPs zu vergeben? Ich komm ja nicht in den Router rein, aber kann man das nicht auch anders machen? Ach verflixte Kiste humpf -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Ja, wieso du nicht einfach aufs Netz zugreifen kannst, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, müsste eigentlich gehen.
Du kannst aber auch mal eine IP fest zuweisen.

Welches Modem, das Motorola?


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Loool ich will ja nichts sagen... Aber jetzt geht das Internet am Rechner und das am Laptop streikt...
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist. Habe nichts umgesteckt und gar nichts... Keine Einstellungen, nichts... Ich wollte gerade noch mal nach dem Problem googlen und schauen, wie man das mit den festen IPs macht, da geht am Laptop nichts mehr und da schau ich hier und bams...
Ich kapiers nicht :/
Ist ja jetzt auch alles gut und schön, aber das kann ja ncht nur Glücksache sein oder? *konfus*


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*



Bitterblue schrieb:


> Loool ich will ja nichts sagen... Aber jetzt geht das Internet am Rechner und das am Laptop streikt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bitterblue schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist. Habe nichts umgesteckt und gar nichts... Keine Einstellungen, nichts... Ich wollte gerade noch mal nach dem Problem googlen und schauen, wie man das mit den festen IPs macht, da geht am Laptop nichts mehr und da schau ich hier und bams...
> Ich kapiers nicht :/



Wäre ich jetzt gehässig, würde ich sagen.. Frauen...   



Bitterblue schrieb:


> Ist ja jetzt auch alles gut und schön, aber das kann ja ncht nur Glücksache sein oder? *konfus*


 
Kein Ahnung, was da passiert ist aber ich tippe, dass die Box nur eine IP weitergeben kann, weil sie eben kein DHCP kann und der Switch gibt die IP dann an das Gerät, das sich zuerst anmeldet, das zweite Gerät guckt in die Röhre.


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Okay gut.. Damit wäre es immerhin keine Glückssache mehr sondern berechenbar muhaha... Wobei es unlogisch ist, da ich ja mit dem Laptop zu der Zeit schon drin war ^^
Tja... Und es geht immer noch nicht ohne den Switch bzw. ich mag das jetzt nicht ausprobieren *hust* Aber davor gings nicht xD Und das ist nun wirklich unlogisch ...

Ich sag nix.. Frauen halt...
Gelöst ist damit das Problem aber nicht schätze ich *hust* Unglaublich.. Da meint man, man müsse das nur alles anschließen und fertig und was ist? NIX is -.-" Frustrierend xD
Vor allem, weil mich das immer so nervt, dass ich dann auch nichts esse etc xD Blöde Technik *humpf*


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Ich tippe halt, dass es an der uralten Box liegt, aber ohne eine neue wirst du das eben nicht herausfinden, ob das wirklich das Problem ist.


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Und ich muss noch zwei Jahre hier wohnen wuahh ^^
Naja ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es damit getan ist, jetzt immer die Ports zu wechseln. Also quasi auf 1 jeweils die Verbindung zu legen, die ich jetzt gerne hätte.
Ansonsten muss ich da mal anrufen und eine neue ordnern. Wobei ich schätze, dass man da keinen Erfolg hat. Andererseits ist es ja schon auch etwas unverschämt. Man zahlt das mit und hat dann weder Support noch sonstwas, geschweige denn was zeitgemäßes. Muss ja nicht brandaktuell sein, aber 95 ist schon krass oO

Wie dem auch sei... Vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Hat ja leider nicht so geklappt, wie es sollte. Aber dafür können wir wohl nichts und du schon gar nicht ^^
LG
Vera


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Klär das mal ab. Du sagst ja auch, dass in den anderen Zimmern andere Boxen stehen, eventuell sind die Moderner und du kannst mit einem tauschen, der eh nur einen Rechner hat.

Ansonst sag bescheid, wenn du neue Informationen hast.


----------



## Bitterblue (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Ja, kann da wohl erst Montag anrufen.Oder ich versuch mal ein Supportforumlar auf der Website oder so. 
Ich mache mir da aber keine großen Hoffnungen... Das sind da echte Pfeifen und wieso sollte man den Studenten denn helfen??!! 

Ich melde mich, wenn es was neues gibt. Vielleicht kann ich dann eine Lösung hier posten und es hilft späteren Problemen weiter (*hust* Wers glaubt...) 


---

EDIT: Also ich habs jetzt soweit, dass ich mit dem jeweiligen Wunschrechner online gehen kann. Dazu muss ich nur jedes Mal vor dem Umstecken diese dämliche Mistbox komplett vom Strom nehmen. Ich nehme also an, es hat wirklich was mit der IPNummernvergabe der Box zu tun. Dass die zB nur eine vergeben kann und es dann Kollisionen gibt oder was weiß ich.
Kann man dem entgegenwirken, wenn man feste Nummern vergibt? Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich heraus, wie die Box bisher die IPs vergeben hat? (Kann zwar das "normale" 192.168... Schema sein, aber man weiß ja nie xD)


----------



## Luix (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "LAN-Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration"*

Das ist nicht wahr! Ich schreib hier ne halbe Seite auf der dein Problem genau erklärt wird und alles ist futsch, nur weil ich am Ende auf "Direkt Antworten" statt "Antworten" klicke. Was ist das für nen Müll?

Also kurz das Problem erklärt: Bei normalen DSL baut der Router nen NAT auf (Network Address Translation). Der ganze Inet Traffic geht an den Router, und der Router schickt die Daten so an den Provider, als ob sie von ihm selbst kommen würden. Daher haben alle PC's eine gemeinsame Inet IP.

Bei Kabelanbietern ist das anders. Jeder an das Kabelmodem angeschlossene PC bekommt ne eigene Inet IP über DHCP vom Provider zugewiesen. Und da die Anbieter nur eine IP zulassen, kannst du auch nur ein Gerät anschliessen.

Lösung: Du brauchst nen Router mit NAT Unterstützung, z.B. der hier: Buffalo Technology Buffalo AirStation Wireless-N 300Mbps Cable Router Wireless Router - 4-Port-Switch (integriert) - EN, Fast EN, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11n

Den benutz ich selber zuhause und weiß daher, dass es geht. 
Wenn du etwas Geld sparen willst, würde ich dir empfehlen nen alten WRT54GL Router zu besorgen (Die dürften mittlerweile sehr billig gebraucht zu habne sein). Dort DD-WRT draufzuflashen und dann das Nat zu aktivieren


----------

